# Powerade/Lucozade Sport



## _-NaTh-_ (Jan 18, 2006)

Whats your opinions on drinking these pre/during/post or just as a supplement for water (tastes better). Open discussion no argueing 

NJL


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I just like water pre and during. I'm not a fan of messing with blood sugar levels just before or during lifting weights.

After I would prefer to use simple carbs such as dextrose and then a protein shake. Lucozade would probably be okay (I understand it's maltodextrin), but is probably a lot more expensive than dextrose powder.

But give whatever you want to do a try and see how you get on. That's the only way to know for sure.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u get more carbs from a botle of coke that lucazade sport


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> u get more carbs from a botle of coke that lucazade sport


LOL! You get more carbs still from pie and chips. It doesn't mean it's sensible post workout nutrition lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao! moan moan moan!

pepsi rules dude whenever wherever


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

most premiership footballers drink lucozade sport. but what they dont tell you on the advert is they add water to the original drink. its normally 50/60 percent water to lucozade sport.i have this on good authority


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> lmao! moan moan moan!
> 
> pepsi rules dude whenever wherever


that why you asked for a diet tango at KFCmg::beer1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with Big.

The only thing which may help more is adding some whey isolate to the lucozade and sipping this during the workout.

There has been some research on this method of refuelling during workouts.

However I think that the stomach should be left alone whilst training and I always prefer water. In addition to this the draining of the amino and glucose stores during a workout will be more pronounced in the absence of glucose/amino drink before or during the workout.

This means that you will more of a supercompensation effect when you consume the drink after the workout which can lead to faster replenishment of nutrients.


----------

